# Alternativa al TDA1562 ??



## akipresente (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola forer@s!

No se si ya salió este tema alguna vez, pero no encontré nada en el buscador así que allá voy.

Anduve buscando desesperadamente este IC (TDA1562), y no conseguí nada por ningún lado. En todas las tiendas me comentan que ese integrado ya no se fabrica y que voy a tenerlo muy difícil para encontrar alguno en stock en alguna tienda. 

Viendo la potencia que entrega a 12V, y visto que el TDA2040 se me queda un poco corto cuando subo el volumen... Alguien sabe de otro integrado que pueda rendir parecido al TDA1562?

Debo decir que será para montar en el coche con un pequeño (muy pequeño ) sub que llevo ahora movido por el TDA2040, el cual será reemplazado.

Muchas gracias a todos. Un saludo!


----------



## akipresente (Mar 30, 2010)

Nadie sabe de algun otro amplificador que pueda ser parecido al TDA1562?

Creo que esto prodría ser útil para muchos que estemos en la misma situación.

Haber si alguien se anina a comentar


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola akipresente, no hay alternativa directa para ese IC...

Estás usando el 2040 directo con la alimentación del auto? Con razón se queda corto, le estarás sacando 5[W] como mucho.

Si querés algo más potente, podés probar cualquier IC que se alimenta directo en el coche y vas a sacar mayor potencia que con el 2040 (unos 15[W] por canal). Si todavía te quedás corto, a armar una SMPS elevadora de tensión y el amplificador que se te ocurra.

Saludos


----------



## akipresente (Mar 30, 2010)

Gracias mnicolau, estaba pensando en armar el TDA7377 + el pre, utilizando un único canal y dejar el otro libre por si algun día me apetece poner algo más. Este se moverá bien verdad? 

Y una pregunta más. Mi radio tiene una salida de previos de 1.8V, no sería completamente necesario el pre verdad? 

Gacias por adelantado.


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 30, 2010)

De nada.. con esa salida no te haría falta el pre, pero sí un filtro pasa bajos (a menos que la radio tenga la posibilidad de incorporarlo).

Podés usar tanto el 7377 como cualquier IC de esas características, hay de 2 y 4 canales, tenés mucha variedad para elegir y hay un post que comenta toda la línea de TDA, de ahí podés sacar varios modelos. También tenés la línea de Toshiba con sus TAxxxx que es bastante usada tanto en estéreos como amplificadores.

Saludos


----------



## akipresente (Mar 30, 2010)

Muchas gracias por todo mnicolau. Lo del filtro lo haré como hasta ahora con el propio filtro de la radio.

En cuanto pueda me encamino con el 7377 que posteaste.

Un saludo!


----------

